# Jeep Wrangler 4-door lift kit for sale



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

2.5 inch Teraflex Budget Boost with Teraflex 9550 shocks made for this kit. Everything here to install lift, including stock springs, control arms, brake lines, and swaybar disconnects. This awesome kit can be installed in your driveway in about 4 hours and will allow you to safely run 35 inch tires. No ****, baloney, overseas offers, etc. Buyer must pick it up in person in Baytown and pay cash. Parts are clean and ready to install. $325

Note: The swaybar discos were $120. The shocks by themselves were $240, so getting them with this kit makes it an extra good deal.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

What lift did you go too?


----------



## Big Texas (Feb 10, 2013)

If you still have this lift will you pst a phone #


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Just sent your number to owner. He's a friend of mine and was waiting his week trial before he could post classified. Sorry BT. I tried to enjoy a long weekend no internet. The horror !!!!


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Finally got ahold of him. *SOLD.*


----------



## BaytownBert (Aug 25, 2014)

My kit sold quickly. Thank you everyone for your interest.


----------

